# some spelling issues



## Athaulf

I recently read an article about the 1918 reform in which yat was eliminated from the Russian alphabet, along with several other changes. (I really enjoy reading such tidbits of history. ) If I'm not mistaken, the rationale for the reform was that the pronunciation of yat was indistinguishable from _e_, which made it extremely difficult for Russians to learn to spell properly, since one had to painstakingly memorize where to write yat and where _e_ in thousands of words. 

However, aren't most Russians in the same situation when it comes to unstressed _a_ and _o_? If I understand correctly, in standard Russian pronunciation -- which is, as far as I know, followed in most places in this regard -- there is no difference whatsoever in pronouncing  unstressed _a _and unstressed _o_. Doesn't this result in pretty much the same problem as with yat versus _e_? If yes, why wasn't this issue also handled by the reform, or at least made an object of equal controversy? If no, I'm curious what clues Russians use to figure out the spelling? I suppose that in words that have shifting stress, you can sometimes recognize the _o_ because the stress may fall on it in some inflections, but as far as I know, that's not the case for most words.


----------



## FYV

> If I understand correctly, in standard Russian pronunciation -- which is, as far as I know, followed in most places in this regard -- there is no difference whatsoever in pronouncing unstressed _a _and unstressed _o_.


 
In fact there is a slight difference between unstressed _o_ and _a_. Though in Moscow dialect there is no such a difference (this is one of its distinctive features).


----------



## Outsider

Hello. I am going to guess (and the natives will correct me) that the explanation is as follows. 

First, the reduction of unstressed vowels does not occur in all Russian dialects. Secondly, and probably the most important, I imagine that the vowel in question will be unstressed in some inflections of a word, but stressed in other inflections. All you need to do to figure out how to spell a word is to look for an inflected version of it where the same vowel is stressed. (Wikipedia calls this the "morphological principle" of Russian orthography.)


----------



## Athaulf

Outsider said:


> Hello. I am going to guess (and the natives will correct me) that the explanation is as follows.
> 
> First, the reduction of unstressed vowels does not occur in all Russian dialects. Secondly, and probably the most important, I imagine that the vowel in question will be unstressed in some inflections of a word, but stressed in other inflections. All you need to do to figure out how to spell a word is to look for an inflected version of it where the same vowel is stressed. (Wikipedia calls this the "morphological principle" of Russian orthography.)



That's true (I in fact, I pointed out the latter possibility in the initial post). However, many unstressed vowels, possibly a large majority, aren't covered by the shifting stress in any inflections. As for the dialects, vowel reduction is much weaker is some local pronunciations, but my understanding is that this is considered as a very low-prestige form of substandard speech. Unstressed _a_ and _o_ are not only identical in pronunciation taught by textbooks, but I've also seen expermental papers in phonetics (for example, this one) that don't find any difference between them in the speech of major urban regions.



FYV said:


> In fact there is a slight difference between unstressed _o_ and _a_. Though in Moscow dialect there is no such a difference (this is one of its distinctive features).



How about St. Petersburg and other major cities?


----------



## Anatoli

FYV said:


> In fact there is a slight difference between unstressed o and a. Though in Moscow dialect there is no such a difference (this is one of its distinctive features).


I heard this comment before but generally, the spelling of "o" or "a" really causes problems even for native speakers. It's not only Moscow, it's most of Russia, except for some people in northern regions (Kostroma, Vologda). The slight difference may be caused by intentional pronunciation, so if you pronounce "закон" and "поклон" with a different first vowel, you do it intentionally. The standard pronunciation doesn't specify, which should be pronounced how 'a' or 'o' should be pronounced when unstressed. Therefore children may misspell "закон" as "зокон" and "поклон" as "паклон", simply because THERE IS no difference. Both letters when unstressed can be pronounced either as shwa or a more or less clear "a".



> I'm curious what clues Russians use to figure out the spelling? I suppose that in words that have shifting stress, you can sometimes recognize the o because the stress may fall on it in some inflections, but as far as I know, that's not the case for most words.


The rules for checking the vowels don't always work - so we can check the second unstressed vowel of "молоко" with the word "молочный" but we can't check the first vowel, it has to be memorised. So, you can't always find the rules or clues but you need to memorise. Besides, the tests may be misleading, e.g. "положить" "полагать" - лаг/лож variation. Foreign words are borrowed as they are spelled - "o" or "a", prefixes are easy to memorise - по-, со-, etc.

There is a small number of exception where unstressed "o" is pronounced as "o" - Токио, видео, какао, родео. You can see some pattern here. The word "поэт" some people pronounce with a clear "o", making it more "poetic". The grammatic ending of verbs in the past tense can be pronounced a bit clearer in the neuter to make it better understood and to defferentiate from feminine: "сказало" sounds like "сказала" but some people highlight "o", so there is no misunderstanding. Imagine a humiliating question: "What did _it_ say?" (using "it" for a person as an insult, this happens in both English and Russian). In such a case the final unstressed "o" is pronounced rather clearly: "Что _оно_ сказал_о_?"

--
Athaulf, what you are asking, is actually implemented in the Belarusian language (is this the reason you asked it?). The unstresed "o" is both pronounced and written as "a", which is even clearer than Russian unstressed o/a in some cases and in standard pronunication. It applies to foreign words and names as well and to the ending "o" like in cases I listed above. I think there are no exceptions.


----------



## Outsider

What about looking for cognates in other Slavic languages? Can't they help with spelling?


----------



## Anatoli

Outsider said:


> What about looking for cognates in other Slavic languages? Can't they help with spelling?


Yes, of course, this can help (in many but not ALL cases), e.g. богатый (Russian) <> багатий (Ukrainian) but you need to know that language, don't you?

Some Russian people intentionally highlight "o" (pronounce more clearly) in some foreign words, especially complex and long ones but that doesn't happen often.


----------



## Ptak

Athaulf said:


> How about St. Petersburg and other major cities?


It's a legend that people in Moscow and St. Petersburg speak different. I lived in Petersburg and I lived in Moscow. I don't hear any defference between the Moscow and the Petersburg speech.


----------



## Athaulf

Outsider said:


> What about looking for cognates in other Slavic languages? Can't they help with spelling?



Oh, it definitely does! In particular, knowledge of Croatian helps in the vast majority of cases, since there is no vowel reduction in the standard Croatian pronunciation, and most Russian words have Croatian cognates, even if they are false friends. In fact, I would have little trouble even with the pre-Revolutionary spelling with yat, since in Croatian, we can recognize reflexes of yat in word roots because they vary among our dialects in a systematic way. (I was pleasantly surprised to see that Croatian cognates are directly referenced in the Russian Wikipedia page on the old spelling. )



Anatoli said:


> Athaulf, what you are asking, is actually implemented in the Belarusian language (is this the reason you asked it?).



Yes, I know that Belarusians spell the reduced vowels phonetically (more or less). I'm asking this question because recently I've been reading a bit on the history of Russian alphabet and the yat reform, and I was curious why the issue of reduced vowels was never mentioned along with others that were the subjects of various spelling reforms and reform proposals. (Not that I have any particular opinions on these issues, it just seemed illogical to me that the same people who were pushing for the yat reform didn't also consider this issue.)


----------



## Anatoli

That's right, you hear a different sound if you want to hear it. There is, actually a Moscow non-standard accent, where some pre-stressed vowels are stretched and some other are almost silent: [mla:ko] instead of [malako] for "молоко" but the issue with a/o is the same, whether this Moscow or any other place.


----------



## Anatoli

> Yes, I know that Belarusians spell the reduced vowels phonetically (more or less). I'm asking this question because recently I've been reading a bit on the history of Russian alphabet and the yat reform, and I was curious why the issue of reduced vowels was never mentioned along with others that were the subjects of various spelling reforms and reform proposals. (Not that I have any particular opinions on these issues, it just seemed illogical to me that the same people who were pushing for the yat reform didn't also consider this issue.)


I think this was not considered an issue worth addressing. Belarusian spelling might be more phonetical but it's less logical and doesn't show the history of the word. Although it seems to be the same as Ѣ (ять) vs E issue, it was not considered similar in Russia. Unlike letter O, Russians have always considered Ѣ a redundant letter after the old Slavic period. So was the usage of Ъ at the final positions among other things.

This is what WAS considered but not implemented:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reforms_of_Russian_orthography#Proposed_but_not_implemented_reforms

If I feel sorry for any, these are the things that should have been done in my opinion:
1. Always writing О instead of Ё after Ж, Ч, Ш, Щ: e. g. жолтый, чорный, шолк, щотка. (This would likely have influenced English spelling as well, resulting in more correct spellings of Russian names such as "Khrushchov" and "Gorbachov".)
2. Obligatory use of Ё (in fact, implemented for several years after World War II, but later dropped).
3. Replacing Г with В where it is pronounced /v/: e. g. ево, севодня

Another would be "И" vs "I". Letter "I" was dropped completely, not "И". I would have dropped И instead. It still causes pronunciation issues between Russian and Ukrainian, since Ukrainian has a different reading of И (=Ы).


----------



## Athaulf

Anatoli said:


> I think this was not considered an issue worth addressing. Belarusian spelling might be more phonetical but it's less logical and doesn't show the history of the word. Although it seems to be the same as Ѣ (ять) vs E issue, it was not considered similar in Russia. Unlike letter O, Russians have always considered Ѣ a redundant letter after the old Slavic period. So was the usage of Ъ at the final positions among other things.



Interestingly, these letters had lots of aesthetic appeal for some people, even outside Russia.   Before adopting Vuk Karadžić's modern reformed Cyrillic in 1868, when they were still writing with Old Cyrillic alphabet strongly influenced by Russian, Serbs and Montenegrins felt the need to sprinkle the words with yats and yers, even though there were no practical reasons to do so, since the spelling was otherwise phonemic. Curiously, they even used all three letters _i_, _и_, and _ы_, even though you need only one of these to write Serbian (Karadžić eventually kept only _и_).  Here is a nice historical sample from Njegoš's 1847 epic (in which the publishers got the yats wrong -- if you're already using them, _гнѣздо_ definitely needs one  ; still, I must admit that the end result looks quite appealing aesthetically).


----------



## Kolan

Я, честно говоря, почитав Википедию по ссылке 

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%AF%D1%82%D1%8C_%D0%B2_%D0%B4%D0%BE%D1%80%D0%B5%D0%B2%D0%BE%D0%BB%D1%8E%D1%86%D0%B8%D0%BE%D0%BD%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B9_%D1%80%D1%83%D1%81%D1%81%D0%BA%D0%BE%D0%B9_%D0%BE%D1%80%D1%84%D0%BE%D0%B3%D1%80%D0%B0%D1%84%D0%B8%D0%B8 ,

пожалел, что *ять* упразднили. Во-первых, это замечательный пример нередуцируемой гласной, способствующей более правильному (и более звучному) произношению в сомнительных случаях.

Во-вторых, *ять* позволяла бы без контекста различать дательный и предложный падежи от именительного и винительного (массовое явление в РЯ).

В-третьих, чётче бы различалось множественное число по родам. (Кое-где *ять* устояла в современной орфографии благодаря поэзии.)

"И завидуют он*е*
Государевой жене."

"Он*и" *тут никак не вписываются, спасибо мудрости Александра Сергеевича.

В-четвёртых, различались бы *н**ѣкогда* (неведомо когда) и *некогда* (нет времени).

Наконец, и самое главное, к названию буквы *Х* (*хѣръ*) в устойчивом выражении _"пошёл на Х!"_, благополучно пережившем все эпохи и орфографические реформы, вернулся бы первоначальный, исконный смысл.


----------



## Athaulf

Kolan said:


> Я, честно говоря, почитав Википедию по ссылке
> 
> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ять_в_дореволюционной_русской_орфографии ,
> 
> пожалел, что *ять* упразднили. [...]



По-моему, вам могла бы понравиться эта статья (если вы уже ее не прочитали ).


----------



## Kolan

Athaulf said:


> По-моему, вам могла бы понравиться эта статья (если вы уже ее не прочитали ).


Спасибо большое, Athaulf, я этой статьи не знал, но под многим бы подписался в ней. 

_"Затѣмъ новая орѳографiя отмѣнила букву «*ѣ*» и безсмыслица пронеслась по русскому языку и по русской литературѣ опустошающимъ смерчемъ. Неисчислимые омонимы стали въ начертанiи неразличимы; и тотъ, кто разъ это увидитъ и пойметъ, тотъ придетъ въ ужасъ при видѣ этого потока безграмотности, вливающагося въ русскую литературу и въ русскую культуру и никогда не примирится съ революцiоннымъ кривописанiемъ (см. «Н. З.» № 167). "_


----------



## FYV

Ptak said:


> It's a legend that people in Moscow and St. Petersburg speak different. I lived in Petersburg and I lived in Moscow. I don't hear any defference between the Moscow and the Petersburg speech.


Москвичи обычно не осознают своего говора, но провинциалы определяют их очень быстро по их произношению


----------



## Ptak

FYV said:


> Москвичи обычно не осознают своего говора, но провинциалы определяют их очень быстро по их произношению


Я говорю не про провинциалов, а про отличие (а точнее, _неотличие_) *петербургской* и *московской* речи. И те, и те говорят "по-столичному".
А что все москвичи акают - это тоже миф.


----------



## Maroseika

Kolan said:


> к названию буквы *Х* (*хѣръ*) в устойчивом выражении _"пошёл на Х!"_, благополучно пережившем все эпохи и орфографические реформы, вернулся бы первоначальный, исконный смысл.


А именно?


----------



## palomnik

Athaulf said:


> If I understand correctly, in standard Russian pronunciation -- which is, as far as I know, followed in most places in this regard -- there is no difference whatsoever in pronouncing unstressed _a _and unstressed _o_. Doesn't this result in pretty much the same problem as with yat versus _e_? If yes, why wasn't this issue also handled by the reform, or at least made an object of equal controversy? If no, I'm curious what clues Russians use to figure out the spelling?


 
Athaulf, I always assumed that this is the reason why when Russians "spell" a word for you, they just pronounce each syllable, giving each vowel its full stressed value, rather than giving you each separate letter as in English.


----------



## Kolan

Maroseika said:


> А именно?


А что, по-вашему, сейчас в РЯ обозначает слово *хер*? Это же явно не сокращение от *херес* 

И как вы бы прочли по дореформенным правилам *"пошёл на букву Х!"*?


----------



## Maroseika

Kolan said:


> А что, по-вашему, сейчас в РЯ обозначает слово *хер*? Это же явно не сокращение от *херес*
> 
> И как вы бы прочли по дореформенным правилам *"пошёл на букву Х!"*?


Я не совсем понимаю, что вы имеете в виду.
Само слово (название буквы) объясняют либо от слова "херувим", либо от  χαῖρε - приветствую тебя.
В переносном смысле слово до конца 19 века означало "крестик" (играть в херики, похерить), в рассматриваемом выражении используется эвфемистически, как близкий по звучанию заменитель табуизированного слова. Такая замена сделала, по-видимому, возможным использование этого слова в том же значении и отдельно, а прежнее было постепенно забыто, чему способствовало и изменение названий букв азбуки. 
Что, по вашему мнению, изменилось с отменой ятя и ера?


----------



## Kolan

Maroseika said:


> Я не совсем понимаю, что вы имеете в виду.
> Само слово (название буквы) объясняют либо от слова "херувим", либо от χαῖρε - приветствую тебя.
> В переносном смысле слово до конца 19 века означало "крестик" (играть в херики, похерить), в рассматриваемом выражении используется эвфемистически, как близкий по звучанию заменитель табуизированного слова. Такая замена сделала, по-видимому, возможным использование этого слова в том же значении и отдельно, а прежнее было постепенно забыто, чему способствовало и изменение названий букв азбуки.
> Что, по вашему мнению, изменилось с отменой ятя и ера?


Эвфемизм выражения с буквой *х* заключается в том, что для относительного благозвучия произносится только первая буква. (Происхождение сам_о_го её названия не имеет значения в данном случае, хотя справка, приведённая вами, крайне интересна: вот как, оказывается, путём лексической эволюции, а не только в результате легендарного взрыва на Киевском вокзале, от *херувима -* который, кстати, не писался через *ѣ - *может остаться один только *х.й* ).

Полное юридическое восстановление *ятя* в правах имплицитно потребует возвращения в РЯ слов, содержавших его на момент отмены, но принудительно (а, следовательно, безвинно) с того времени изъятых в прежнем значении. Я не знаю, когда успели переименовать букву "*хѣръ*" в "*ха*", но сделано это могло быть только либо позже отмены *ятя*, либо одновременно с ней, причём с подачи волюнтаристически настроенных лингвистов из числа "придворных".

"Мы отлично знаемъ, что революцiонное кривописанiе было введено _не_ большевиками, а *временнымъ правительствомъ*. Большевики сами привыкли къ прежнему правописанiю: всѣ эти Курскiе, Чубари, Осинскiе, Бухарины продолжали въ своихъ рѣчахъ «ставить точки» на отмѣненное «i» и требовать, чтобы коммунисты все знали на отмѣненное «ѣ». Даже Ленинъ писалъ и говорилъ въ томъ смыслѣ, что старое правописанiе имѣло основанiе различать «мiръ» и «миръ» (Изд. 1923 г. т. ХVIII, ч.1, стр. 367). Нѣтъ, *это дѣло рукъ проф. А. А. Мануйлова («министра просвѣщенiя») и О. П. Герасимова («тов. мин. просв.»).* "

цит. по http://www.russportal.ru/index.php?id=oldorth.iljin

*Еръ*, как можно понять, тут не при чём, да я за него и не ратовал.


----------



## Maroseika

Kolan said:


> Эвфемизм выражения с буквой *х* заключается в том, что для относительного благозвучия произносится только первая буква.


Возможно. Хотя, на мой взгляд, и маловероятно, учитывая наличие и других заменителей - хрен, фиг


> Полное юридическое восстановление *ятя* в правах имплицитно потребует возвращения в РЯ слов, содержавших его на момент отмены, но принудительно (а, следовательно, безвинно) с того времени изъятых в прежнем значении.


А что это за слова?



> Я не знаю, когда успели переименовать букву "*хѣръ*" в "*ха*", но сделано это могло быть только либо позже отмены *ятя*, либо одновременно с ней, причём с подачи волюнтаристически настроенных лингвистов из числа "придворных".


Скорее всего, это было сделано в рамках реформы 1918 года. Наименование букв словами выглядит весьма архаично, а в век радио еще и неудобно.


----------



## Kolan

Maroseika said:


> Возможно. Хотя, на мой взгляд, и маловероятно, учитывая наличие и других заменителей - хрен, фиг


Эти заменители - вполне цензурная лексика, а вот *хер* стал нецензурным исключительно по причине своей начальной буквы *х*, читавшейся соответственно, что совершенно вытеснило его прежний смысл ("крестик" на письме и объекты Х-образной формы). Послереформенное время не оставило ему никаких шансов.

До того, как *хѣръ* пох.рили таким образом, глагол "пох*ѣ*рить" означал "зачеркнуть, перечеркнуть крестиком", а игра "крестики-нолики" называлась "*хѣрики-оники*". (*х-о*) А сейчас попробуй предложить так кому-нибудь в неё сыграть, так про тебя, глядишь, ещё и подумают неизвестно что 

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Х_(кириллица)

Ну, и как, по-вашему, будут выглядеть в наше время *«ноги х.ром»*? (подсказка: противопоставлением в дореформенное время *«ногам хѣромъ» *являлись *«ноги колесом»*). Пропало хорошее слово, и приходится называть такие ноги "*ногами буквой Х*" или "*ногами иксом*" или как-нибудь ещё. Мало того, что это - ненужное заимствование, так ещё задумаешься, как сказать, чтобы тебя поняли правильно (термин-то редкий, не явлется повседневным).

В наши дни "*х.р"*, "*пох.рить*" - это чистый мат.



Maroseika said:


> А что это за слова?


Таких слов немного, но они есть. Составленный мною по первым впечатлениям список всего может не исчерпывать.

*- онѣ/однѣ -* они/одни (жен. _или_ жен. и дети/ср.род).

В вынужденно незаконной (по причине отмены *ятя) *форме *оне/одне* они сохранились в дореволюционном поэтическом наследии. (А.С.Пушкин, "Сказка о царе Салтане", цит. выше, и др.).

*- мыслѣтѣ -* название буквы "*м*". Встречается в "К месту печати" у Козьмы Пруткова и вынужденно воспроизводится курсивом.

"Я не могу, живя на свете,
Забыть _покоя_ и _мыслете_,
И часто я, глядя с тоской,
Твержу: "_мыслете_ и _покой_"!"

http://www.klassika.ru/stihi/prutkov/lyublyu-tebya-pechati.html

- *ѣ *в дореформенных названиях всех других букв кириллицы (новые при этом отменять не нужно, просто старые следует писать с *ятем* там, где он был).



Maroseika said:


> Наименование букв словами выглядит весьма архаично, а в век радио еще и неудобно.


Именно в век радио, не говоря уж о телефоне и прочих телекоммуникациях _проспеллать_ что-нибудь неочевидное (фамилию, адрес, и пр.) звучными и однозначными названиями букв было бы очень удобно. До сих пор такой общепринятой системы не сложилось (и не только в русском языке, проблема носит международный характер).

Советские телефонисты 20-30-х годов вынуждены были изобрести свою собственную систему наименований букв при передаче официальных текстов. Например, передача текстов центральных газет в удалённые типографии в отсутствие надёжной телефонной связи производилась по ночам по обычным радиоканалам, насыщенным помехами.


----------



## Ptak

Kolan said:


> В наши дни "*х.р"*, "*пох.рить*" - это чистый мат.


Абсолютно несогласна. Звучит и правда грубо, но до мата этим словам далеко.


----------



## Kolan

Ptak said:


> Абсолютно несогласна. Звучит и правда грубо, но до мата этим словам далеко.


Ну, не знаю тогда. В советское время *х.р* приравнивался в мату и наказывался соответственно.

Ни в одном литературном произведении, прошедшем официальную цензуру, его встретить было невозможно.

Сейчас, может быть, нравы и _ослабели_.


----------



## Ptak

Kolan said:


> Ни в одном литературном произведении, прошедшем официальную цензуру, его встретить было невозможно.


Ну да! Конечно! У Достоевского встречается и "хер", и "похерить". Я читала "Подростка" в старом советском издании.

А сейчас слово "хер" можно и на Грамоте.ру найти. Насчет глагола не знаю - сервер Грамоты, как назло, сейчас висит.


----------



## Kolan

Ptak said:


> Ну да! Конечно! У Достоевского встречается и "хер", и "похерить". Я читала "Подростка" в старом советском издании.


Во времена Достоевского был "х*ѣ*ръ", а не "х.р", о чем я сейчас и толкую. Даже цензура была вынуждена его оставлять, особенно, если речь шла об академическом (к нему вопросов быть не могло, печатали _без точек_ и Пушкина, и Баркова, и других), а не о школьном издании. 

Вы можете найти это самое "старое советское" издание?

И у Высоцкого, например, при всей его грубости в песенном наследии, цензурой в советское время так полностью и не разрешённом, слово "*х.р*" (в значении "*х.й*", разумеется) встречается всего один раз (в одном из ранних стихотворений) от первого лица, стилистически оправданное тем, что лирический герой находится в разгаре тяжёлой депресии, 

"...и друзей ни *х.ра*, да и быть не может.
Только водка на троих, только пика с червой,
Комом все блины мои, а не только первый".

А то, что русский язык деградировал вслед за постперестроечным обществом - это просто констатация факта.

В любом случае, *х.р* можно рассматривать в качестве _младшего брата_ *х.я* _(которому _в литературном употреблении прощаются некоторые шалости), носящего ту же фамилию *на букву Х*.


----------



## Ptak

Kolan said:


> Вы можете найти это самое "старое советское" издание?


А зачем, собственно?

Нет, не могу, я его брала в библиотеке.


----------



## Kolan

Ptak said:


> А зачем, собственно?


Чтобы убедиться, академическое оно или нет.


----------



## Maroseika

Kolan said:


> Именно в век радио, не говоря уж о телефоне и прочих телекоммуникациях _проспеллать_ что-нибудь неочевидное (фамилию, адрес, и пр.) звучными и однозначными названиями букв было бы очень удобно. До сих пор такой общепринятой системы не сложилось (и не только в русском языке, проблема носит международный характер).


Таких систем полным-полно. Обычно используют имена, страны, города.
Это гораздо удобнее, чем дореформенные названия букв, которые, в большинстве своем, не были полноценными словами, которые можно было бы распознать, даже недослышав.


----------



## Kolan

Maroseika said:


> Таких систем полным-полно. Обычно используют имена, страны, города.


Так в том-то беда, что полным-полно, каждый что только не выдумывает на свой лад, бессистемно. Вот поэтому я и говорю, что _системы_ нет.

А в 20-30-е года стандартная профессиональная система существовала, её знали наизусть как азбуку, но это не были насильно вытесненные хорошие русские _имена _букв _*Г*лаголь__,* Д*обро, *П*окой, *Ж*ивотъ, *Х*ѣръ...,_ которые ни с чем нельзя было перепутать, так как затверживались они с первого класса.


----------



## Maroseika

Kolan said:


> Таких слов немного, но они есть. Составленный мною по первым впечатлениям список всего может не исчерпывать.
> 
> *- он/однѣ -* они/одни (жен. _или_ жен. и дети/ср.род).


В ходе реформы *ѣ* просто заменили на *е.* Если бы хотели сохранить это слово, оно бы так и писалось: оне. Если оно действительно исчезло в 20-х, тому должны быть иные причины, реформа же тут ни при чем.




> В вынужденно незаконной (по причине отмены *ятя) *форме *оне/одне* они сохранились в дореволюционном поэтическом наследии. (А.С.Пушкин, "Сказка о царе Салтане", цит. выше, и др.).


Да почему ж по причиние отмены??
Из широкого употребления "оне" ушло, а в узком и посейчас ходит: http://search.ruscorpora.ru/search.xml?mycorp=%2528created%253E%253D%25221930%2522%2529&mysent=&mysize=107351563&t=100&text=lexform&mode=main&corp=1&sort=gr_tagging&req=%EE%ED%E5+&p=0 (хотя и не всегда правильно, но и правильного употребеления в современной литературе хватает).




> *- мыслѣтѣ - название буквы "м". Встречается в "К месту печати" у Козьмы Пруткова и вынужденно воспроизводится курсивом.*


Я не совсем понимаю, что вы хотите показать: что исчезли слова с ятем? Но они не исчезли, они просто пишутся тепреь по-другому.
Те же, что исчезли, исчезли естественным путем.




> - *ѣ *в дореформенных названиях всех других букв кириллицы (новые при этом отменять не нужно, просто старые следует писать с *ятем* там, где он был).


А зачем? Разница в произношении исчезла лет 700 назад.


----------



## Kolan

Maroseika said:


> В ходе реформы *ѣ* просто заменили на *е.* Если бы хотели сохранить это слово, оно бы так и писалось: оне. Если оно действительно исчезло в 20-х, тому должны быть иные причины, реформа же тут ни при чем.


Именно реформа заменила правописание, создав странные исключения, как в рассматриваемом случае. Слов "оне/одне" никогда не было в русском языке, были "он*ѣ*/одн*ѣ*". Но в результате реформы перестал различаться грамматический род, так как *ѣ *попутно (и совершенно безосновательно) в этом случае заменили на* и*, сделав неразличимыми мужской и женский род.

В результате за этим стало подтягиваться произношение. Язык, бывший до того более чётким, начинает деградировать по содержанию, следуя деградации формы.


----------



## Maroseika

Kolan said:


> Именно реформа заменила правописание, создав странные исключения, как в рассматриваемом случае. Слов "оне/одне" никогда не было в русском языке, были "он*ѣ*/одн*ѣ*". Но в результате реформы перестал различаться грамматический род, так как *ѣ *попутно (и совершенно безосновательно) в этом случае заменили на* и*, сделав неразличимыми мужской и женский род.
> 
> В результате за этим стало подтягиваться произношение. Язык, бывший до того более чётким, начинает деградировать по содержанию, следуя деградации формы.


Но откуда это следует? Почему вдруг именно в этом случае (женское окончание мн.ч.) ять заменили не на "е", который и произносился вместо ятя с давних пор, а на "и"? Какая в этом логика и при чем тут реформа?
Например, в ходе реформы заменили окончание -аго на -ого. Но заменили именно потому, что такое написание давно уже не соответствовало произношению. То же и с "оне".


----------



## Kolan

Maroseika said:


> Да почему ж по причиние отмены??
> Из широкого употребления "оне" ушло, а в узком и посейчас ходит: http://search.ruscorpora.ru/search....ain&corp=1&sort=gr_tagging&req=%EE%ED%E5+&p=0 (хотя и не всегда правильно, но и правильного употребеления в современной литературе хватает).


С целью уважения к оппоненту следовало бы представлять доказательства не в количественной, а в очищенной от паразитных результатов форме. Из 10 первых ссылок, содержащих *оне*, только два первых автора - современные литераторы, использующие эту словоформу (так как слова такого нет и не было, а есть *они* и было *онѣ*) для ограниченной имитации речи малограмотных персонажей и/или с претензией на былые эпохи. Примеров современного употребления нет вообще, а остальные - вопиющее косноязычие интернет-форумов, просто опечатки, иностранное имя и разные курьёзы машинной обработки текстов. 
...
4. Форум Ева.ру : 
- но если бы *оне * не был собственником, а  был только прописан, ...
_(имеется в виду *он не*)_
- *оне* не самого лучшего и не самого худьшего качества, но мы уже под *ним* спали теже ненужные чашки с авторадио тоже дарить не поднимается рука, _(Коммэнтарий: бэз коммэнтариэв)_

5.Женщина + мужчина: Секс // Форум на eva.ru, 2005 Нафиг *оне* здесь? (_о ком речь, вообще непонятно??? в стиле автора я бы выразился более категорично_ "нах.р *они *здесь" ) 

6. Николай Скатов. По высям творенья // "Наш современник", 2003
 Встают и заходят _оне_
 Под вами могилы - молчат и _оне_.
_Вообще, нет слов. Вот оригинальная ссылка

http://nashsovr.aihs.net/p.php?y=2003&n=12&id=9

из которой становится ясно, что критик Николай Скатов написал юбилейную статью к 200-летию Тютчева, в которой цитирует Тютчева же, отсюда всё это кривописанье "*оне*" вместо положенных по оригиналу *онѣ*__, единственно возможных в 19 веке в женском роде мн.ч.

_Silenzium**: 
"Молчи, скрывайся и таи
И чувства и мечты свои —
Пускай в душевной глубине
Встают и заходят *оне*"
(Ф.И.Тютчев)

"Мужайтесь, о други, боритесь прилежно,
Хоть бой и неравен, борьба безнадежна!
Над вами светила молчат в вышине,
Под вами могилы — молчат и *оне*."
   (Ф.И.Тютчев)

7. Владимир Колганов. Домовина // "Вестник США", 2003.10.01 
- *Оне* никому не дають!  _(ноу комментц)

_8. Георгий Свиридов. Из книги "Музыка как судьба" // "Наш современник", 2003 
* * *  Идет перестройка, больше всех шумят о ней все те же и *оне *же: поэты-куплетисты Евт<ушенко>, Вознесенский, смертельно всем надоевшие, десятки лет треплющиеся по любому поводу, не могущие найти ни  единого свежего слова.  _(Зато тут Георгий Свиридов находит заветное "свежее" словечко *оне* применительно к поэтам-мужчинам ради сохранения ритма своей гневной филиппики)_

9. Крыщук Николай. Отступление // "Звезда", 2003 
Ведь, если говорить серьезно, я люблю свои музыкальные часики в медаль-_оне_, шкатулку из ракушек _(медаль*оне*)

_10. Николай Молок. "Унесенные ветром" пошли с молотка // "Известия", 2002.07.25  
Он принадлежал *Оне* Мансон, игравшей роль Белль Уотлинг (11 353 долларов). _(если бы об этом *оне *догадывалась сама Мансон!)_



Maroseika said:


> Но откуда это следует? Почему вдруг именно в этом случае (женское окончание мн.ч.) ять заменили не на "е", который и произносился вместо ятя с давних пор, а на "и"? Какая в этом логика и при чем тут реформа?


Логика такая, что лексически *"оне"* не существовало никогда, а всегда было *онѣ*, которое сразу по реформе стало* они*, в результате чего сейчас мы вынуждены различать *они *(м.) и* они *(ж.) Написание *оне *придумано из-за отсутствия у наборщиков (благодаря реформе, осуществлённой Временным правительством) литеры *ѣ*, но разве это даёт право *оне* являться лексическим хоть в какой-нибудь русской орфографии?

По вашей логике, если повально делается в речи ошибка "обоих" (в женском роде) вместо "обеих", то пора менять правописание? Кстати, в дореформенной орфографии писалось  "об*ѣ*их".



Maroseika said:


> Но откуда это следует? Почему вдруг именно в этом случае (женское окончание мн.ч.) ять заменили не на "е", который и произносился вместо ятя с давних пор, а на "и"? Какая в этом логика и при чем тут реформа?


Да вот и нет никакой логики, вы сами, наконец, сказали, а есть сплошной волюнтаризм временщиков. Как будто Временному правительству было время этим заниматься вместо подготовки к Учредительному Собранию.



Maroseika said:


> Например, в ходе реформы заменили окончание -аго на -ого. Но заменили именно потому, что такое написание давно уже не соответствовало произношению. То же и с "оне".


И не только он*ѣ*, но и одн*ѣ*. Стихи поэтов - современников эпохи тому лучше доказательство. Никаких попыток рифмовать "они" даже и не предпринималось.



Maroseika said:


> А зачем? Разница в произношении исчезла лет 700 назад.


В произношении (но не в употреблении) много чего исчезло. *Ять*, в отличие от *е*, была нередуцируемой гласной (как и современное *ё*; кстати, *ѣ* в некоторых случаях читалась как *ё*), изначально долгой (пока это различие сохраняло смысл), а сейчас в эпоху поголовной грамотности возможность такой редукции стала одной из причин повсеместного коверкания языка при полном к нему неуважении.

Одной из главных причин сохранения *яти *было бы чёткое различение на письме важнейших падежей, среди которых сейчас постоянно возникает путаница, из которой, как следствие, неизбежно косноязычие.



Maroseika said:


> Я не совсем понимаю, что вы хотите показать: что исчезли слова с ятем? Но они не исчезли, они просто пишутся тепреь по-другому.
> Те же, что исчезли, исчезли естественным путем.


Я нарочно подобрал по вашей просьбе несколько примеров слов, завязанных на *ять*, написание которых следовало бы по справедливости восстановить (вместо всеобъемлющей отмены реформы, в которой самой, несмотря на очевидную пользу, было много противоречий). В частности, я упомянул имена букв русского дореформенного алфавита, в которые входила *ять*. Так как буквы эти с тех пор получили другие имена, то при гипотетическом наличии в нашем распоряжении *яти *и при необходимости писать "аз, буки, в*ѣ*ди... " логично восстановить архаическое написание их имён, оставив современные имена такими, какие они есть.

В наибольшей степени это было бы полезно для буквы *Х* и для  произведённых от её архаического имени слов (несправедливо потерявших первоначальный смысл за несколько поколений после переименования буквы) по причинам, изложенным мною многословно на предыдущих страницах.


----------



## Ptak

Kolan said:


> всегда было *онѣ*, которое сразу по реформе стало* они*


Что-то я, честно говоря, не вижу здесь логики...
Из чего следует, что согласно реформе стало правильным употреблять *"они"* для обоих родов? Не кажется ли вам, что слово просто исчезло из языка само по себе? Его просто перестали _произносить._ А уж записать-то его как-нибудь записали бы, если бы оно употреблялось...


----------



## Kolan

Ptak said:


> Что-то я, честно говоря, не вижу здесь логики...
> Из чего следует, что согласно реформе стало правильным употреблять *"они"* для обоих родов? Не кажется ли вам, что слово просто исчезло из языка само по себе? Его просто перестали _произносить._ А уж записать-то его как-нибудь записали бы, если бы оно употреблялось...


Так называемая орфографическая реформа 1917-18 гг., раздолбав при своём практическом внедрении революционными прикладами наборные кассы типографий, посягнула и на орфоэпические нормы. Как вы представляете себе редукцию прежде долгой ударной гласной, звучание которой подтверждается рифмами самых выдающихся классиков поэзии XIX-XX века?

Известно, например, что Марина Цветаева не принимала в душе  орфографической реформы до конца своей жизни (и даже в советское время продолжала писать, строго соблюдая правила с *ятью*. Таковы её рукописи.) Печатали её, разумеется, по новым правилам, но, так как *ѣ *на *и* поменять было невозможно из-за рифмы, издательствам приходилось идти на компромисс. 

Так вот, рифмы её строк недвусмысленно подтверждают правильное произношение начала XX века.

"...И как прежде *оне* безустанно  
Отдавались нежданной *волне*.  
Но по-новому грустно и странно  
Вечерами молчали *оне*." 
(1910)

http://cvetaeva.ouc.ru/i-kak-prezhde-one-ulibalis.html

Вообще, с общефилософской позиции, графика, начертание слова в воображении грамотного человека имеет высшее, сакральное значение. Уничтожая с помощью насильственных реформ половое различие на письме, мы начинаем терять его в культуре вообще, а, может быть, даже, что эффект на сознание ещё гораздо глубже (я имею в виду "программирование" подсознательного).


----------



## Maroseika

Kolan said:


> С целью уважения к оппоненту следовало бы представлять доказательства не в количественной, а в очищенной от паразитных результатов форме. Из 10 первых ссылок, содержащих *оне*, только два первых автора - современные литераторы, использующие эту словоформу


Уважаемый Колян, я вижу в вас не оппонента, которого надо победить, а интересного собеседника. Того же ожидаю и от вас.
Я ведь написал, что по моей ссылке немало неправильных примеров употребления этого слова. Приводя ссылку, я рассчитывал, что вы сами найдете то - пусть, небольшое - число правльных "оне", которые подтверждают мое утверждение о том, что ограниченно это слово употребляется и сейчас.


> (так как слова такого нет и не было, а есть *они* и было *онѣ*)


Возможно, тут корень наших разногласий. Слово не исчерпывается написанием, произношение первично, потому что слова произносились задолго до того, как начали писаться.
Слово [оне] (транскрипция) существовало, возможно, в живом языке во времена Пушкина, но стало выходить из употребления к концу 19 века, заменяясь словом "они". Это вполне соответствует тенденции всех языков к упрощению. При этом не имеет никакого значения, как это слово выражается на письме: оне, онѣ или one - это вопрос общественного согласия, только и всего.
Все слова с ятем с 1918 года стали просто писаться через "е" и произноситься соответственно. И слово "оне" - в том числе. Просто с этим словом примерно в это же время приключилась другая беда - оно почти окончательно вышло из живого употребления.



Kolan said:


> Логика такая, что лексически *"оне"* не существовало никогда,а всегда было *онѣ*


Не могли бы вы уточнить, что в данном случае означает "лексически"?



> которое сразу по реформе стало* они*, в результате чего сейчас мы вынуждены различать *они *(м.) и* они *(ж.)


Должен поправить самого себя: как выяснилось,  оне, однех, однеми, ея, нея практически и не существовали в живой речи, это было церковнославянским заимствованием, применявшемся весьма ограниченно в поэзии и литературе.
Реформа специально оговорила их замену на они, одни, ее и проч., зафиксировав факт языка. 





> Написание *оне *придумано из-за отсутствия у наборщиков (благодаря реформе, осуществлённой Временным правительством) литеры *ѣ*, но разве это даёт право *оне* являться лексическим хоть в какой-нибудь русской орфографии?


А разве это не относится ко всем словам, в которых вместо ятя стали писать "е"? 
Кстати, в результате реформы Временного правительства у наборщиков ничего не пропало, потому что она успела затронуть только школьные программы.
Глобальную реформу провели уже большевики.



> По вашей логике, если повально делается в речи ошибка "обоих" (в женском роде) вместо "обеих", то пора менять правописание? Кстати, в дореформенной орфографии писалось "об*ѣ*их".


Вообще-то, именно так и происходит: рано или поздно тенденции живой речи оформляются правилами. Не исключено, что со временем "обеих" отомрет. Пока же, как мне кажется, время не настало, и эта ошибка, на мой взгляд, не так уж распространена.



Kolan said:


> сейчас в эпоху поголовной грамотности возможность такой редукции стала одной из причин повсеместного коверкания языка при полном к нему неуважении.


Например?


> Одной из главных причин сохранения *яти *было бы чёткое различение на письме важнейших падежей, среди которых сейчас постоянно возникает путаница, из которой, как следствие, неизбежно косноязычие


Мне тит видится некоторое противоречие: косноязычие возникает в языке устном, а ять присутствует только в письменном. Чем же поможет оформление некоторых падежей ятем?
В книжках нигде не написано "ехай", "ихним", "ложить", однако же так говорят многие, и это пока считается ошибкой.
Не могли бы вы, кстати, привести конкретные примеры упомянутой вами путаницы?



Kolan said:


> Как вы представляете себе редукцию прежде долгой ударной гласной, звучание которой подтверждается рифмами самых выдающихся классиков поэзии XIX-XX века?


А теперь разве редуцируют? Нельзя ли пример?




> Вообще, с общефилософской позиции, графика, начертание слова в воображении грамотного человека имеет высшее, сакральное значение.


Сакральное с точки зрения философии? Круто.
Что же тогда говорить о народах, недавно перешедших с кириллицы на латиницу?


> Уничтожая с помощью насильственных реформ половое различие на письме, мы начинаем терять его в культуре вообще, а, может быть, даже, что эффект на сознание ещё гораздо глубже (я имею в виду "программирование" подсознательного)


То есть отмена полового различия в трех или пяти словах, при том, что с другими местоимениями все в порядке, при сохранении системы родов в глаголе, существительном, прилагательно, причастии - привела к потери полового различия в культуре?
Плюс при том, что, как выясняется, в живой речи этих слов и не было никогда?


----------



## Ptak

Kolan said:


> рифмы её строк недвусмысленно подтверждают правильное произношение начала XX века.
> 
> "...И как прежде *оне* безустанно
> Отдавались нежданной *волне*.
> Но по-новому грустно и странно
> Вечерами молчали *оне*."
> (1910)


Честное слово, я не вижу тут ответа на свой вопрос. Я спросила, где сказано, что реформа "повелела" писать *они* вместо *оне*?

Кстати, если слово использовано в стихах, это еще не значит, что в то время все так говорили, и что сама Цветаева так говорила. Впрочем, я вполне допускаю, что оно в то время еще употреблялось. Но я полностью согласна с Маросейкой (это, собственно, то, что и я пытаюсь Вам сказать):



Maroseika said:


> Слово не исчерпывается написанием, *произношение первично*, потому что слова произносились задолго до того, как начали писаться.
> Слово [оне] (транскрипция) существовало, возможно, в живом языке во времена Пушкина, но стало выходить из употребления к концу 19 века, заменяясь словом "они". Это вполне соответствует тенденции всех языков к упрощению. *При этом не имеет никакого значения, как это слово выражается на письме: оне, онѣ или one - это вопрос общественного согласия, только и всего.*
> Все слова с ятем с 1918 года стали просто писаться через "е" и произноситься соответственно. И слово "оне" - в том числе. Просто с этим словом примерно в это же время приключилась другая беда - оно почти окончательно вышло из живого употребления.


----------



## Maroseika

Ptak said:


> Честное слово, я не вижу тут ответа на свой вопрос. Я спросила, где сказано, что реформа "повелела" писать *они* вместо *оне*?


Реформа действительно отменяла слова оне, одне, ея и проч. Но это не имело отношения к реформе орфографии.
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Реформа_русской_орфографии_1918_года

Вот интересная статья И. Ильина, старинного защитника прежней орфографии: http://speakrus.ru/articles/il-pr1.htm
Особенно показательны примеры предложений, в которых новая орфография, по мнению автора, порождает бессмыслицу или двусмысленность. На наш, современно-орфографический взгляд никакой двусмысленности там нет, наш глаз легко различает смысл даже в весьма искусственных примерах, нарочно сконструированных для демонстрации ужасов новой орфографии.


----------



## Anatoli

Didn't "оне" (онѣ) stand for "they" feminine only in old Russian, like in modern Polish? Not so sure and I haven't read the whole thread, sorry if someone mentioned it already. In modern Russian there is only one form of "they" - они.


----------



## Kolan

Maroseika said:


> Вот интересная статья И. Ильина, старинного защитника прежней орфографии: http://speakrus.ru/articles/il-pr1.htm
> Особенно показательны примеры предложений, в которых новая орфография, по мнению автора, порождает бессмыслицу или двусмысленность. На наш, современно-орфографический взгляд никакой двусмысленности там нет, наш глаз легко различает смысл даже в весьма искусственных примерах, нарочно сконструированных для демонстрации ужасов новой орфографии.


И.А.Ильин - не просто защитник старой орфографии, но прежде всего философ, признанный на Западе. 

Кстати, ссылку именно на эту статью (в другом месте Интернета) привёл выше Athaulf (пост №14), и она уже цитировалась далее по теме.



Maroseika said:


> Реформа действительно отменяла слова оне, одне, ея и проч. Но это не имело отношения к реформе орфографии.
> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Реформа_русской_орфографии_1918_года


Это была реформа орфографии, орфоэпии и грамматики, а не  только орфографии. Но именно орфография как раз является предметом всех без исключения пунктов постановления. Более того, в Вики сказано так:

"
*словоформы женского рода множественного числа онѣ, однѣ, однѣхъ, однѣмъ, однѣми заменялись на они, одни, одних, одним, одними;* словоформа родительного падежа единственного числа _ея_ (_нея_) — на _ее_ (_нее_) или _её_ (_неё_).
В последних пунктах реформа, вообще говоря, затрагивала не только орфографию, *но и орфоэпию и грамматику, *так как написания _онѣ, однѣ, ея_ (воспроизводившие церковнославянскую орфографию) *в некоторой степени успели войти в русское произношение, особенно в поэзию* (там, где участвовали в рифме: _онѣ/женѣ_ у Пушкина, _моя/нея_ у Тютчева и т. п.)."

Осталось уточнить _степень_, в которой *онѣ *входило в русское произношение как _[оне]_.

На самом деле, мы находим эту рифму не только в XIX веке, но в дореформенной поэзии XX-го (Цветаева, например, и она - не исключение). А поэты, как никто другой, чувствительны к языковой фальши.

Чтобы прояснить, как, всё-таки, произносилось *онѣ *к моменту начала подготовки реформы (1910-е гг), нужно попытаться найти в первоисточниках того времени рифмы на _*они*_, не оставляющие сомнение в том, что они представляют собой множественное число женского рода (или более редкую комбинацию _жен.+ср. мн.ч._)



Ptak said:


> Честное слово, я не вижу тут ответа на свой вопрос. Я спросила, где сказано, что реформа "повелела" писать *они* вместо *оне*?


Не было никогда такого *оне*, реформа одним прыжком превратила _*он*_*ѣ *в* они. *Позднейшие нахождения *оне* в текстах обусловлены либо вынужденным отсутствием *яти *в наборных кассах (благодаря революционным солдатам, претворявшим на практике со рвением год спустя реформу, начатую Временным правительством, которая не затрагивала коммерческие типографии), либо игнорированием по незнанию.



Maroseika said:


> То есть отмена полового различия в трех или пяти словах, при том, что с другими местоимениями все в порядке, при сохранении системы родов в глаголе, существительном, прилагательно, причастии - привела к потери полового различия в культуре?
> Плюс при том, что, как выясняется, в живой речи этих слов и не было никогда?


Важно не количество слов, а их частота их употребления в речи и на письме. Местоимение *они* - одно из наиболее употребимых слов. И, если вы перестаёте различать с его помощью мужской и женский род, то в вашем подсознании различие между мужчиной и женщиной становится несколько более подстёртым.

Не знаю уж, хорошо это или плохо... Но явно льёт воду на мельницу некоторых современных противоестественных тенденций в обществе (точнее, уже поспособствовало им).



Maroseika said:


> Что же тогда говорить о народах, недавно перешедших с кириллицы на латиницу?


В обсуждаемом нами плане половых различий можно сравнить культуру американскую (на всех одно и то же *they*) и французскую (строгое различение *ils/elles*).



Maroseika said:


> А теперь разве редуцируют? Нельзя ли пример?


Мне неизвестны такие примеры, я, собственно, это и подчёркивал. Вы меня не так поняли, но подразумевалось, что такие примеры, может быть, знаете вы.



Maroseika said:


> Мне тит видится некоторое противоречие: косноязычие возникает в языке устном, а ять присутствует только в письменном. Чем же поможет оформление некоторых падежей ятем?


Косноязычием полны текстовые сообщения в том же Интернете. Я не говорю, что *ять *- панацея от этой беды, но всё же она -  некоторое облегчение при изучении языка, полезное как носителям, так и всем остальным.



Maroseika said:


> Не могли бы вы уточнить, что в данном случае означает "лексически"?


Означает, что в словари "*оне*" не имело права попасть. (А если попадало, то с соответствующими пояснениями по поводу начертания последней буквы, в противном случае к словарю будет претензия).



Ptak said:


> Кстати, если слово использовано в стихах, это еще не значит, что в то время все так говорили, и что сама Цветаева так говорила. Впрочем, я вполне допускаю, что оно в то время еще употреблялось.


А что тут спорить? Продекламируйте это стихотворение, и всё станет ясно. Найти можно и другие примеры на *[оне]*, а вот вы попробуйте для защиты своей точки зрения (то, что произносилось *[они]* в мн.ч. ж./(ж.+ср.)) найти в стихах того времени соответствующую рифму.

По стихам восстанавливается звучание даже мёртвых языков.



Maroseika said:


> Реформа специально оговорила их замену на они, одни, ее и проч., зафиксировав факт языка.


А как же "...гимназистки румян*ыя*, от мороза чуть пьян*ыя*"? Вы хотите сказать, что это тоже звучало в мужском роде?



Maroseika said:


> Сакральное с точки зрения философии? Круто.


От того, что у людей в голове - крест или пентаграмма, многое зависит в обществе. *Ять* - это только маленький штрих общей картины, которая складывается из многих кусочков-символов. Недооценивать же символику как атрибут массовой психики опасно.

Но лингвистов этому не учат. А зря. Особенно, когда они настойчиво проталкивают "очевидные" с их точки зрения реформы орфографии.



Maroseika said:


> Вообще-то, именно так и происходит: рано или поздно тенденции живой речи оформляются правилами. Не исключено, что со временем "обеих" отомрет.


В свете сказанного выше, не кажется ли вам, что эти тенденции (нивелирование мужского и женского рода) были уже заложены в язык в качество медленного яда именно пресловутой реформой?



Maroseika said:


> Все слова с ятем с 1918 года стали просто писаться через "е" и произноситься соответственно. И слово "оне" - в том числе. Просто с этим словом примерно в это же время приключилась другая беда - оно почти окончательно вышло из живого употребления.


Мне всё время приходится вас поправлять - никогда в правописании "оне" не было законным. Вопрос о том, до какой степени оно ушло к тому времени из языка - спорный. Мои примеры доказывают, что оно существовало.

Ясно, что не могла происходить редукция ударной гласной, скорее всего, разложение языка велось по механизму доминирования мужского грамматического рода во множественном числе, приводившего к косноязычию, так как не было оформлено правилами. 

Произношение [оне] сохраняется до сих пор, скажем, в церковных обрядах (но там оно записано как положено - по правилам дореформенной орфографии).



Maroseika said:


> А разве это не относится ко всем словам, в которых вместо ятя стали писать "е"?


Нет, и я специально это подчёркивал. 

Отдельного внимания заслуживают только слова, в которых *ять* произносилась иначе. Помимо немногочисленных (но от того не менее важных) случаев с "*и*", было ещё довольно много слов, в которых *ять* произносилась как "*ё*" (тоже нередуцируемая гласная, подобно *яти*). Но в них сейчас невозможно углубиться, да и частота их в языке гораздо менее заметна.



Maroseika said:


> Возможно, тут корень наших разногласий. Слово не исчерпывается написанием, произношение первично, потому что слова произносились задолго до того, как начали писаться


О том, как они произносились в дописьменную эпоху, нам решительно нет никакого дела. Но когда написание появилось (а, особенно, в эпоху подавляющей, если не поголовной грамотности), оно оказалось той формой, которая стало определять содержание. 

Именно ригидность письменности по сравнению с живой речью обеспечивает преемственность культуры и существование цивилизаций, предоставляя одновременно необходимое условие для развития, подобно тому, как устойчивость генома обеспечивает надёжную передачу наследственных признаков и существование видов, допуская в то же время изменчивость как главный движущий механизм биологической эволюции. 

И чтО бы мы, люди, были, если б не письменность? Я говорю не только о культуре, но и вообще о цивилизации.


----------



## Kolan

Maroseika said:


> интересного собеседника. Того же ожидаю и от вас.
> Я ведь написал, что по моей ссылке немало неправильных примеров употребления этого слова. Приводя ссылку, я рассчитывал, что вы сами найдете то - пусть, небольшое - число правльных "оне", которые подтверждают мое утверждение о том, что ограниченно это слово употребляется и сейчас.


Да, спасибо, и я их нашёл. Правда, они меня убедили, скорее, в моей правоте, и я уже постарался (частично) обосновать свою точку зрения выше. То есть, все немногочисленные правильные "оне" относятся либо к стихам дореформенной эпохи (Тютчев), либо выражают прямую речь персонажей, подтверждая тезис о том, что произношение [оне] не исчезало ни к моменту реформы, ни даже в течение какого-то времени после неё (о чём только что зашла дискуссия). Свидетельства эти, правда, целиком находятся на совести авторов художественных произведений (Виктор Астафьев, Дарья Донцова), которые к тому же беспечно проигнорировали и орфографию.

Однако в споре, когда привлекаются обильные и множественные цитаты из разнородных источников в пользу собственных тезисов, как можно их оставлять на произвол оппонента, не прокомментировав со своей точки зрения? Я себе такого не позволяю, и всё, что цитирую, обязательно снабжаю пояснением, зачем эта цитата нужна и каким образом она подкрепляет мою точку зрения или опровергает вашу.

Если бы вы не сочли за труд немного разобрать материал из НКРЯ и отделить в нём зёрна от плевел до постановки в форум средствами copy-paste, то остался бы только необходимый минимум значимых и состоятельных ссылок, а наша дискуссия была бы несколько более плодотворной.


----------



## Ptak

Kolan said:


> Не было никогда такого *оне*,


Мне в данном случае все равно, как пишется. Я говорила о слове, которое произносится *онЕ*.

А написать его с ятем я не могу, даже если бы хотела: у меня на экране он отображается-то в виде квадратика, а говорить о том, что его нет на клавиатуре, надеюсь, излишне...


----------



## Maroseika

Kolan said:


> Осталось уточнить _степень_, в которой *онѣ *входило в русское произношение как _[оне]_.
> 
> На самом деле, мы находим эту рифму не только в XIX веке, но в дореформенной поэзии XX-го (Цветаева, например, и она - не исключение). А поэты, как никто другой, чувствительны к языковой фальши.


Идея анализировать произношение ушедших эпох с помощью поэзии представляется мне весьма странной. Поэзия - совершенно особый жанр, со своим особым языком, прощающий, к тому же, множество прегрешений против формальных правил. 
Как известно (и сказано в том же источнике) эти женские формы, были привнесены в литературу из ЦСЯи в живом языке не существовали. Неестественность этих форм для РЯ подтверждается большим числом ошибок при попытке полуграмотных слоев говорить "высоким слогом".



Kolan said:


> Важно не количество слов, а их частота их употребления в речи и на письме. Местоимение *они* - одно из наиболее употребимых слов.


Нельзя ли представить доказательства этого утверждения?



> И, если вы перестаёте различать с его помощью мужской и женский род, то в вашем подсознании различие между мужчиной и женщиной становится несколько более подстёртым.


Т.е. ангоязычное население плохо раличает полы? А франкофоны - числа?



> Не знаю уж, хорошо это или плохо... Но явно льёт воду на мельницу некоторых современных противоестественных тенденций в обществе (точнее, уже поспособствовало им).


Ужас.



Kolan said:


> В обсуждаемом нами плане половых различий можно сравнить культуру американскую (на всех одно и то же *they*) и французскую (строгое различение *ils/elles*).


И каков результат сравнения?
И что проистекает из неразличения elle/elles?



Kolan said:


> Мне неизвестны такие примеры, я, собственно, это и подчёркивал. Вы меня не так поняли, но подразумевалось, что такие примеры, может быть, знаете вы.


Нет, я не знаю таких примеров. Но если их не знаете и вы, то в чем смысл вашего высказывания? Боюсь, я действительно его не понял. Объясните, пожалуйста.



Kolan said:


> А как же "...гимназистки румян*ыя*, от мороза чуть пьян*ыя*"? Вы хотите сказать, что это тоже звучало в мужском роде?


Да, именно это я и хочу сказать. Безударность окончания, да к тому ж дальность ключевого гласного от ударного слога (минимум за 2 до него) привела к нивелированию различия в речи. Прежде ударение в языке было тоническим, и тогда повышение тона, видимо, позволяло хорошо различать окончание. Однако орфография, соответствующая старославянским формам, к началу 20 века давно уже не соответствовало действительному произношению.



Kolan said:


> От того, что у людей в голове - крест или пентаграмма, многое зависит в обществе. *Ять* - это только маленький штрих общей картины, которая складывается из многих кусочков-символов. Недооценивать же символику как атрибут массовой психики опасно.


Это интересный вопрос. Особенно интересно, что думало о яте неграмотное большинство русского народа, и насколько правомерно относить орфографию к числу характеристик именно массового сознания русского народа в конце 19 века.



Kolan said:


> В свете сказанного выше, не кажется ли вам, что эти тенденции (нивелирование мужского и женского рода) были уже заложены в язык в качество медленного яда именно пресловутой реформой?


Нет, не кажется, потому что отмена отражения на письме "полового" различия в нескольких словах (которые в живой речи и так не различались) при сохранении "половой" парадигмы всех остальных сотен тысяч слов не может иметь никакого влияния на массовое сознание.
Различие склонений слов женского и мужского рода не вызывает никаких сомнений ни у одного носителя языка, поэтому многократное ежедневное упражнения в таком подсознательном различении мужского и женского ничуть не пострадало.
Впрочем, малозначительность таких упражнений для массовой психологии подтверждается отсутствием корреляции взаимоотношений полов у культур-носителей таких различных языков, как русский, болгарский, английский, французский, китайский и тайский.



Kolan said:


> Мне всё время приходится вас поправлять - никогда в правописании "оне" не было законным. Вопрос о том, до какой степени оно ушло к тому времени из языка - спорный. Мои примеры доказывают, что оно существовало.


В поэзии и в языке, пытающим казаться "высоким". Но не в живой разговорной речи.
А написание "оне" законно сейчас. Так передают это слово в тех же стихах.




> Произношение [оне] сохраняется до сих пор, скажем, в церковных обрядах (но там оно записано как положено - по правилам дореформенной орфографии).


Но там пользуются не РЯ, а ЦСЯ - тем как раз языком, откуда и заимствовала русская литература это слово.
В русской транскрипции пишут, разумеется, оне.



Kolan said:


> Отдельного внимания заслуживают только слова, в которых *ять* произносилась иначе. Помимо немногочисленных (но от того не менее важных) случаев с "*и*", было ещё довольно много слов, в которых *ять* произносилась как "*ё*" (тоже нередуцируемая гласная, подобно *яти*). Но в них сейчас невозможно углубиться, да и частота их в языке гораздо менее заметна.


А разве не все безударные яти произносились как "и"?
И не могли бы вы привести примеры, когда ять произносилась как "ё"?
И, кстати, что вообще вы подразумеваете здесь под редуцируемой гласной? Которая исчезает в некоторых родственных словах?
Короче говоря, есть ли у вас примеры слов, которые стали произноситься иначе с заменой ятя на есте? (Кроме "оне" и т.п., которые просто были отменены).



Kolan said:


> О том, как они произносились в дописьменную эпоху, нам решительно нет никакого дела.


Ну здрасти! Да ведь в момент появления буквенная письменность обязана была отражать произношение, иначе на кой черт она нужна?



> Но когда написание появилось (а, особенно, в эпоху подавляющей, если не поголовной грамотности), оно оказалось той формой, которая стало определять содержание.


Что это значит? Слова с есте вместо ятя и без ера стали означать что-то новое?




> Именно ригидность письменности по сравнению с живой речью обеспечивает преемственность культуры и существование цивилизаций, предоставляя одновременно необходимое условие для развития,


Разумеется, утрать человечество письменность лет 100 назад, большая часть достижений цивилизации пропала бы за отсутствием возможности полноценно передать их следующему поколению.
Но что утратила русская цивилизация после орфографической реформы?


----------



## Kolan

Maroseika said:


> И не могли бы вы привести примеры, когда ять произносилась как "ё"?


Это из той же Википедии, цит. выше

"Ять не пишется при произношении «ё» и при чередованиях с «ё»: _мёдъ, медовый, медоваръ_; _тёлка, телецъ, телёнокъ_; _пень, опёнокъ_... Исключения из этого правила (то есть слова с ятем на месте нынешней «ё»): _вдѣжка, вѣшка, гнѣзда, запечатлѣнъ, звѣзды, зѣвывалъ_ (и _позѣвывалъ_, разумеется), _издѣвка, медвѣдка_ (сейчас говорят без «ё»: _медве́дка_), _надѣванъ, надѣвывалъ, обрѣлъ, смѣтка, сѣдла, подгнѣта, цвѣлъ_ и производные."


----------



## Maroseika

Kolan said:


> Это из той же Википедии, цит. выше
> 
> "Ять не пишется при произношении «ё» и при чередованиях с «ё»: _мёдъ, медовый, медоваръ_; _тёлка, телецъ, телёнокъ_; _пень, опёнокъ_... Исключения из этого правила (то есть слова с ятем на месте нынешней «ё»): _вдѣжка, вѣшка, гнѣзда, запечатлѣнъ, звѣзды, зѣвывалъ_ (и _позѣвывалъ_, разумеется), _издѣвка, медвѣдка_ (сейчас говорят без «ё»: _медве́дка_), _надѣванъ, надѣвывалъ, обрѣлъ, смѣтка, сѣдла, подгнѣта, цвѣлъ_ и производные."


И что стряслось с этими словами после отмены ятя?
Среди пострадавших я вижу только "медвёдку", но это другая проблема: немало слов постигла та же судьба, когда перестали отражать "ё" на письме.
Мне другое непонятно: что хорошего в том, что в перечисленных словах старая орфография никаким образом не позволяла отразить "ё"?


----------



## Kolan

Maroseika said:


> И что стряслось с этими словами после отмены ятя?
> Среди пострадавших я вижу только "медвёдку", но это другая проблема: немало слов постигла та же судьба, когда перестали отражать "ё" на письме.
> Мне другое непонятно: что хорошего в том, что в перечисленных словах старая орфография никаким образом не позволяла отразить "ё"?


*Медведка* - кстати, хороший пример переопределения содержания формой, пусть и частный. Произношение в этом и других случаях последовало за написанием. Почему такого не могло произойти с *онѣ *-> *они*?

Вы также справедливо заметили, что, перестав отражать* ё* на письме, мы вынуждено сменили произношение в некоторых случаях. Лично я помню, что некоторое время, будучи школьником, неправильно произносил слово *жёлоб*, так как встречал его только в написании *желоб*.

Что же касается реформы с буквой *ять*, то ничего плохого в рассматриваемом плане не произошло. Только не надо путать эти случаи с *онѣ/однѣ.* *Ё,* как и *ѣ *- стойкая гласная, всегда находится в ударном положении, и ей не угрожает ни редукция до *и* или *е*, ни выпадение. (Сравните *лев* - *льва*, но *Лёва* - *Лёвы*; точно так же дело обстояло и с *ятью*).


----------



## Maroseika

Kolan said:


> Медведка - кстати, хороший пример переопределения содержания формой, пусть и частный. Произношение в этом и других случаях последовало за написанием.
> 
> 
> 
> Объясните, пожалуйста, за каким написанием последовало произношение, если из написания через ять невозможно было по общему правилу заключить, как следовало его произносить: [е] или [ё]?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Почему такого не могло произойти с *онѣ *-> *они*?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Потому что в живой речи этого слова не было, было только общенародное "они". Так что и теряться с отменой ятя было нечему.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Вы также справедливо заметили, что, перестав отражать* ё* на письме, мы вынуждено сменили произношение в некоторых случаях. Лично я помню, что некоторое время, будучи школьником, неправильно произносил слово *жёлоб*, так как встречал его только в написании *желоб*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Это совсем другая проблема, потому что ять произносился точно так же, как и есте. А отмена "ё" породило омографы.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ё, как и ѣ - стойкая гласная, всегда находится в ударном положении,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ять вовсе не всегда был ударным.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> точно так же дело обстояло и с *ятью*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> А почему вы склоняете "ять" по третьему склонению? Словари относят это слово к мужскому роду.
Click to expand...


----------



## Kolan

Maroseika said:


> Это совсем другая проблема, потому что ять произносился точно так же, как и есте. А отмена "ё" породило омографы.


Отмена *яти* точно так же породила омографы, о которых справедливо сетует Ильин. "*Ё*", кстати, никто не отменял, её просто пох*ѣ*рили на уровне типографий.

И, потом, вы же только что утверждали (да и все с этим согласны), что как раз *ять* могла произноситься как [е], [ё] или [и], хотя и в разной степени.


----------



## Maroseika

Kolan said:


> Отмена *яти* точно так же породила омографы, о которых справедливо сетует Ильин.


Ну да, породило. А что тут такого страшного? Эка невидаль. На что тут сетовать? Да и при старой орфгорафии их хватало.



> "*Ё*", кстати, никто не отменял, её просто пох*ѣ*рили на уровне типографий.


Ну, не совсем так. В типографиях эту литеру, говорят, действительно однажды изымали. Но согласно современным правилам употребление "ё" на письме обязательно лишь в некоторых случаях, в остальных же - необязательно.


> И, потом, вы же только что утверждали (да и все с этим согласны), что как раз *ять* могла произноситься как [е], [ё] или [и], хотя и в разной степени.


Ну да. Именно поэтому ять не облегчала чтение. Сетования Ильина вполне понятны, мне тоже бы очень не понравилось введение в современное правописание элементов фонетического принципа, как предлагалось в начале 60-х. Хотя я понимаю, что это было бы весьма разумно.

P.S. А почему вы склоняете ять по женскому типу?


----------



## tram-pam-pam

> P.S. А почему вы склоняете ять по женскому типу?


Наверное, оттого что ять - _буква_. Мне, пожалуй что, в обычном разговоре (или это не он? ) тоже было бы легко и естественно  употребить его (это слово ) с таким склонением. Чем по-словарному.



			
				Maroseika said:
			
		

> Именно поэтому ять не облегча*ла* чтение.


Вот видите, похоже, и Вы заразились. 

Поинтересовалась несловарными реалиями.
Например:

"«Огонек» начинался в Питере на Невском/угол Садовой. За 3 рубля 50 копеек можно было подписаться на годовой комплект журнала, а за 2 рубля дать строку рекламы нонпарелью. Название «Огонекъ» писалось с *ятью* и поначалу рисовалось для каждого номера заново ..."

Виктор ЛОШАК, главный редактор, "Огонёк" N5000
http://www.ogoniok.com/5000/3/


----------



## Maroseika

tram-pam-pam said:


> Поинтересовалась несловарными реалиями.
> Например:
> 
> "«Огонек» начинался в Питере на Невском/угол Садовой. За 3 рубля 50 копеек можно было подписаться на годовой комплект журнала, а за 2 рубля дать строку рекламы нонпарелью. Название «Огонекъ» писалось с *ятью* и поначалу рисовалось для каждого номера заново ..."
> 
> Виктор ЛОШАК, главный редактор, "Огонёк" N5000
> http://www.ogoniok.com/5000/3/


Вряд ли Лошак - авторитет в таком вопросе.
Вот, как пишет специалист: 
Такие ненужные "говорящей массе" явления, как "передвижение согласных", "сдвиги гласных", "судьба юса или _ятя_", "возникновение славянских или романских аффрикат", "смена временного разнообразия видовыми парадигмами", "сокращение именной парадигмы" или выход из употребления дательного самостоятельного и, наоборот, развитие относительного подчинения, - могут и должны занять исследователя языка. [А.А. Реформатский. Принципы синхронного описания языка (1960-1970)]


----------



## tram-pam-pam

Ну... тогда на моё непрофессионально-нефилологическое ухо, чтобы быть окончательно последовательным , вам следовало (бы) склонить его  по мужескому типу:
Вот так:
"А почему вы склоняете ят*я *по женскому типу?"

И никаких двойных стандартов.


----------



## Kolan

Maroseika said:


> Объясните, пожалуйста, за каким написанием последовало произношение, если из написания через ять невозможно было по общему правилу заключить, как следовало его произносить: [е] или [ё]?


А изменение произношения произошло после того, как *ять* отменили, а не до того. (Сказано же, что _недавно_). В этом-то и ключ к пониманию. 

Пока писалось через *ять*, слово "медв*ѣ*дка" читалось через [ё], так уж сложилось и ничего не менялось беспричинно. Таких слов-исключений было несколько, выше они процитированы. Наиболее близкое по начертанию слово *медведь* писалось через *е*, произносилось соответственно, но никакой ассоциации вызывать не могло из-за резко звучащей разницы в ударном слоге. После реформы стали писаться однообразно через *е* оба, и вот это стало фатальным для слова, не употребляемого в повседневной речи. Правильное произношение сгинуло, а восстановилось уже из книжной формы по ассоциации с ничем не повинным в данном случае *медведем*, так как начертания букв на беду оказались одинаковыми, медв*е*дь -> медв*е*дка. Как раз отличный контрпример, иллюстрирующий влияние феномена всеобщей грамотности на произношение.



Maroseika said:


> Вряд ли Лошак - авторитет в таком вопросе.
> Вот, как пишет специалист:
> Такие ненужные "говорящей массе" явления, как "передвижение согласных", "сдвиги гласных", "судьба юса или _ятя_", "возникновение славянских или романских аффрикат", "смена временного разнообразия видовыми парадигмами", "сокращение именной парадигмы" или выход из употребления дательного самостоятельного и, наоборот, развитие относительного подчинения, - могут и должны занять исследователя языка. [А.А. Реформатский. Принципы синхронного описания языка (1960-1970)]


Специалисты строили и построили "Титаник". Такие же специалисты в лингвистике (вот они, поимённо:
А. М. Сухотин,
Л. И. Жирков (имевшие опыт создания алфавитов вместе с Н. Ф. Яковлевым),
А. М. Пешковский,
Н. М. Каринский,
С. И. Абакумов (известные русисты),
В. И. Лыткин (секретарь, первый лингвист из народа коми)),
чуть не натворили не меньших бед с русским языком в 20-30 годы. 
(Один только спохватился, Пешковский, и не подписал приговора, честь ему и хвала).

Эти деятели и их услужливые приспешники успели до того _и в процессе_, правда, перекурочить письменность полусотни языков народов СССР. Замахивались даже и на китайский, ничтоже сумняся. (См. "Латинизация".) Хорошо, что им успели вовремя дать по рукам. А то бы сейчас слово "чёрный" писалось "cornьj" или "cornyj", а "ять" поминали бы как "ətj", "átí" или превратили в нецензурное по типу bl...

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Латинизация

Об этом эпизоде русской словесности сейчас предпочитают стыдливо не вспоминать. А зря. Страна должна знать своих героев.


----------



## Maroseika

Kolan said:


> Специалисты строили и построили "Титаник". Такие же специалисты в лингвистике (вот они, поимённо:
> 
> 
> 
> К сожалению, по некоторым вашим ссылкам ничего нет, а в других ничего не говорится о склонении слова "ять".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Эти деятели и их услужливые приспешники успели до того _и в процессе_, правда, перекурочить письменность полусотни языков народов СССР. Замахивались даже и на китайский, ничтоже сумняся.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> А может, не такая уж и плохая идея была? Перевели же вьетнамский на латиницу, да и никто из бывших народов СССР не вернулся к арабице, наоборот, поменяли кириллицу на ту же латиницу.
> Для русского языка латиница, конечно, хуже подходит из-за шипящих и мягких, а для многих других - очень даже хорошо. Вообще же, все это - дело привычки. Человек такая зараза - ко всему приспособится, и очень быстро.
> 
> 
> 
> tram-pam-pam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ну... тогда на моё непрофессионально-нефилологическое ухо, чтобы быть окончательно последовательным , вам следовало (бы) склонить его  по мужескому типу:
> Вот так:
> "А почему вы склоняете ят*я *по женскому типу?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ять - буква замечательная. Но все-таки неодушевленная. Поэтому "склоняем ять".
> 
> 
> 
> Kolan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> А изменение произношения произошло после того, как *ять* отменили, а не до того. (Сказано же, что _недавно_). В этом-то и ключ к пониманию.
> Пока писалось через *ять*, слово "медв*ѣ*дка" читалось через [ё], так уж сложилось и ничего не менялось беспричинно.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Простите, не понимаю. После отмены ятя по общему правилу следовало писать "медвёдка" при обязательном указании "ё" и "медведка" - при факультативном. Почему это не произошло? Или произошло, но "ё" исчезло позднее, как во многих других словах?
> Кстати, а как писалось и произносилось слово "медведка" в других значениях?
> 1. Низкоколесная тележка, род тачки, для перевозки людьми больших тяжестей, например камней и т.п.
> 2. Ручная машинка для продавливания дырок в листовом металле
> 3. Инструмент для выстрагивания таких поверхностей, от которых не требуется чистоты и гладкости, состоит из колодки, снабженной двумя рукоятками; за эти последние берутся два плотника, которые производят выстрагивание и при этом сидят друг против друга на обрабатываемом дереве.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> После реформы стали писаться однообразно через *е* оба
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Еще раз обращу ваше внимание на неверность этого утверждения. После реформы слово должно было писаться "медвёдка", и превращение ее в "медведку" может быть связано только с совсем иным процессом - судьбой "ё".
> Вообще, на мой взгляд, именно после реформы у "медвёдки" появились некоторые шансы на сохранение в таком виде, потому что хотя бы стало возможным при желании отражать правильное произношение на письме. Прежде, с ятем, это было невозможно.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Kolan

Ptak said:


> Мне в данном случае все равно, как пишется. Я говорила о слове, которое произносится *онЕ*.


А речь как раз идёт о том, как оно пишется.





Ptak said:


> А написать его с ятем я не могу, даже если бы хотела: у меня на экране он отображается-то в виде квадратика, а говорить о том, что его нет на клавиатуре, надеюсь, излишне...


Костлявая рука реформы дотянулась и до 21-го века... У меня тоже на клавиатуре нет этой буквы. "Квадратик" я вставляю в текст методом "Copy-Paste".



Maroseika said:


> Идея анализировать произношение ушедших эпох с помощью поэзии представляется мне весьма странной.


А мне странно такое пренебрежение к поэзии как неотъемлемой части языка и культуры. Вам, должно быть, известна мудрое суждение о том, что язык, покинутый поэтами, обречён на гибель. Так в своё время погибла звучная и ёмкая латынь. Утраченное звучание живой классической латыни во многом восстанавливается по стихам поэтов того времени, это - совершенно равноправный научный метод.





Maroseika said:


> Поэзия - совершенно особый жанр, со своим особым языком, прощающий, к тому же, множество прегрешений против формальных правил.


Какие-такие прегрешения прощает поэзия? Она и есть сам язык, а вовсе не жанр, и только уже по одной этой причине языку противоречить не может. Все до единого правила поэзии - это те же правила языка.





Maroseika said:


> Как известно (и сказано в том же источнике) эти женские формы, были привнесены в литературу из ЦСЯи в живом языке не существовали. Неестественность этих форм для РЯ подтверждается большим числом ошибок при попытке полуграмотных слоев говорить "высоким слогом".


Хотя ЦСЯ - отнюдь не прямой предок русского, но оказал на него огромнейшее влияние, и именно на его "живую" составляющую. Из ЦСЯ в современный РЯ перенесено без изменений немало лексики, прекрасно сохраняющей особенности ЦСЯ. "...многочисленные заимствования церковнославянских слов породили в русском языке своеобразное явление — фонетически выраженную стилевую разницу в парах слов одного и того же корня, например: _золото/злато, город/град, рожать/рождать_ (первое слово каждой пары русское, второе заимствовано из церковнославянского). " 
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Церковнославянский_язык
"...множество лексических заимствований из церковнославянского (к ним относятся, например, такие привычные слова, как _вещь, время, воздух, восторг, глагол, изъять, награда, облако, общий, сочинить, тщетный, чрезмерный_ и мн. др.), часть из которых сосуществует с собственно русскими дублетами, отличающимися от церковнославянских по значению или стилистически, ср. (церковнославянское слово приводится первым): _влачить / волочить, глава / голова, гражданин / горожанин, млечный / молочный, одежда / одёжа, разврат / разворот, рождать / рожать, страж / сторож_ и др. Из церковнославянского в литературный язык заимствованы и отдельные морфемы (например, глагольные приставки _из_-, _низ_-, _пред_- и _со_-) и даже отдельные грамматические формы — например, отглагольные причастия (ср. церковнославянские по происхождению причастия _текущий_ или _горящий_ с соответствующими им исконно русскими формами _текучий_ и _горячий_, сохранившимися в современном языке в качестве прилагательных со значением постоянного свойства) или формы глаголов типа _трепещет_ (с несвойственным собственно русским формам чередованием _т/щ_, ср. исконно русские _хохочет_ или _лепечет_). "
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Русский_язык
То, что целиком на ЦСЯ никто (а не только "полуграмотные" слои) не говорил и не писал стихов (он как раз и умер без поэтов), никакого отношения к давно заимствованной в РЯ лексике не имело. И лексика эта выглядит на удивление современно со своей практически неизменной орфографией и произношением. На фоне этого с какой стати церковнославянское *онѣ* стало бы произноситься иначе при наличии *ѣ* в ударном положении?

ЗЫ. Вот, кстати. Комические диалоги с перенесённым по воле фантазии автора в 20-й век Иваном Грозным ("Иван Васильевич...") наглядно демонстрируют все эти книжные "Иже херувимы..." в устах образованного кинорежиссёра в сравнении со вполне понятной речью царя ("..._житие твое_, пёс смердячий"), передразнивающего обрывочную речь собеседника на ЦСЯ. Исторический консультант фильма сумел воссоздать весьма убедительную языковую правду на научной основе.


----------



## Maroseika

Kolan said:


> А мне странно такое пренебрежение к поэзии как неотъемлемой части языка и культуры. Вам, должно быть, известна мудрое суждение о том, что язык, покинутый поэтами, обречён на гибель. Так в своё время погибла звучная и ёмкая латынь.
> 
> 
> 
> Мне казалось, что латынь вместе с соответствующим государством прикончили гунны. Никакие поэты не в силах спасти язык, у котрого нет хоть какой-нибудь государственности. Именно поэтому, например, древненовгородский диалект не породил отдельного восточнославянского языка.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Утраченное звучание живой классической латыни во многом восстанавливается по стихам поэтов того времени, это - совершенно равноправный научный метод.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Разумеется. Но стихи в те времена писались по другим правилам. В частности, не было таких проблем с рифмами, а строки были длиннее, а именно рифма и размер - главная причина поэтических искажений языка.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Какие-такие прегрешения прощает поэзия? Она и есть сам язык, а вовсе не жанр, и только уже по одной этой причине языку противоречить не может.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Поэзия - не весь язык, а лишь его специфическая часть. Ну будет разве кто-то в разговорной речи употреблять все эти злато-блато? Разумеется, ЦСЯ оказал огромное влияние на наш язык. Но прижилось в живой речи только то, что не противоречило природе РЯ. Даже такая обыденная, казалось бы, вещь, как причастия на -ющ-, до сих пор более свойствена речи письменной или устно-канцелярской. Живая же речь тяготеет к причастиям на -н/нн-.
> В данном случае, в естественно развивавшемся русском языке уже давно не различался род в личном местоимении 3 л. мн.ч. И это при весьма запутанной истории самого местоимения 3 л. То, что мы испоьзуем сейчас - лишь одна из трех древних его форм, различавшихся по степени отношения третьего лица к участникам диалога (по мере удаления: сь, ть, онъ).
> Церковнославянское "оне" вошло только в художественную и, видимо, официально-бюрократическую речь, но не в живой разговорный язык. Печально, но факт.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> На фоне этого с какой стати церковнославянское *онѣ* стало бы произноситься иначе при наличии *ѣ* в ударном положении?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Таким образом, стать проста: большинство носителей русского языка просто никогда так не говорило.
> Вспомните, как много апострофов в английской поэзии и представьте, что кто-то решил бы именно такое произношение сделать литературной нормой.
Click to expand...


----------



## Ptak

> Мне в данном случае все равно, как пишется. Я говорила о слове, которое произносится *онЕ*
> 
> 
> 
> А речь как раз идёт о том, как оно пишется.
Click to expand...

Ну это ВЫ ведете речь о том, как оно пишется (при этом сами же даете цитату именно с *оне*), а я говорила о том, как произносится. Современная русская орфография отражает это слово именно так, без всяких "квадритиков".
Кстати, "копипейстить" я тоже умею. Просто нечего копипейстить. Не отображается у меня на экране Ять.


----------



## Kolan

Ptak said:


> Ну это ВЫ ведете речь о том, как оно пишется (при этом сами же даете цитату именно с *оне*),


Изначально ставился вопрос о _spelling issues_, т.е., о том, как пишется, и я остаюсь в этих рамках. И хотя сам избегаю писать _оне_, потому что меня нельзя заставить это делать иначе, то современным печатающимся авторам, желающим воспроизвести *ять* в речи своих персонажей, приходится считаться с требованиями типографского набора. Благодаря этим авторам мы, кстати, безо всяких стихов видим, что *онѣ* произносится и читается как [оне], а не как [они]





Ptak said:


> Современная русская орфография отражает это слово именно так, без всяких "квадритиков".


В современной русской орфографии такого слова нет. Казус. А ведь реформу готовили специалисты. Правда, в жизнь её претворяли вооружённые силы революции и бюрократы.





Ptak said:


> Кстати, "копипейстить" я тоже умею. Просто нечего копипейстить. Не отображается у меня на экране Ять.


Пресловутые "квадратики" - не более, чем "глюк" вашей компьютерной системы. Справедливости ради скажу, что и у меня на одном из компьютеров Dell с операционной системой Windows 2000 (American English) *ять* тоже отображается "квадратиком". Так вот если я к этому "квадратику" применяю _Copy-Paste_, тогда на других экранах, где *ять* можно видеть как *ѣ*, всё получается правильно*.
*


----------



## Ptak

Kolan said:


> Изначально ставился вопрос о _spelling issues_, т.е., о том, как пишется, и я остаюсь в этих рамках.


Какая разница, о чем речь шла изначально, если она дошла до того, что Вы сами же пишете:

_Silenzium**: _
_"Молчи, скрывайся и таи_
_И чувства и мечты свои —_
_Пускай в душевной глубине_
_Встают и заходят *оне*"_
_(Ф.И.Тютчев)_

Именно на этот Ваш пост я и отвечала.



> Благодаря этим авторам мы, кстати, безо всяких стихов видим, что *онѣ* произносится и читается как [оне], а не как [они]


О господи! Да кто ж с этим спорил?..



> В современной русской орфографии такого слова нет.


Разве слова существуют "в орфографии"? Они существуют в лексиконе. Так вот, слово "оне" в русском языке таки есть. Не употребляется в речи, но встречается в стихах.


----------



## Kolan

Ptak said:


> Какая разница, о чем речь шла изначально, если она дошла до того, что Вы сами же пишете:
> 
> _Silenzium**: _
> _"Молчи, скрывайся и таи_
> _И чувства и мечты свои —_
> _Пускай в душевной глубине_
> _Встают и заходят *оне*"_
> _(Ф.И.Тютчев)_
> 
> Именно на этот Ваш пост я и отвечала.


Будьте внимательны и справедливы: ссылку и цитату предложил Маросейка в доказательство своей позиции относительно современного употребления _*оне*_, однако, при "вскрытии" обнаружилось, что это - статья литературного критика, цитирующего стихи Ф.И.Тютчева к 200-летию последнего. Так вот, критик, не имея возможности из-за рифмы написать *они *(согласно реформе, которую никто не отменял) в отсутствие типографской буквы *ѣ*, он, как и другие авторы, вынужден был пойти на молчаливо одобряемый, но, тем не менее, незаконный компромисс.





Ptak said:


> Разве слова существуют "в орфографии"? Они существуют в лексиконе. Так вот, слово "оне" в русском языке таки есть. Не употребляется в речи, но встречается в стихах.


Не придирайтесь понапрасну. Вы читаете через призму собственного предубеждения, а смысл сказанного заключался в том, что такого слова, записанного по правилам пореформенной орфографии, быть не должно. Слова существуют в лексиконе, да, но их ещё приходится записывать. И хотя правильно можно записать несколькими способами, используя разные алфавиты (и даже разные алфавитные системы) и соответствующие правила орфографии, но неправильных в рамках одной орфографии тоже хватает.

В данном случае вредит непоследовательность реформы 1917-1918 гг., отменившей особую форму мн.ч. ж.р. местоимения *он *одновременно с отменой буквы *ѣ*, входившей в прежнее написание. Если бы по реформе писалось сначала *оне (ѣ -> е)*, а потом привели бы написание к произношению [они] (другая реформа почти состоялась в начале 30-х), то такого казуса не могло бы получиться. Но это не так, и восстановление буквы *ѣ *в отдельных случаях в дореформенных текстах, печатаемых сегодня, решило бы проблему. А то вы, с одной стороны, утверждаете, что до реформы произносилось [они] (и - ударное), и следовательно, не отличалось от мужской формы, а, с другой - тут же приводите написание *оне*, которое и читается соответственно [оне]. Где тут логика?


----------



## Ptak

Kolan said:


> Будьте внимательны и справедливы: ссылку и цитату предложил Маросейка


Да, прошу прощения, я не то скопировала и процитировала. В Вашем посте было вот это (на это я и отвечала):

_"...И как прежде *оне* безустанно _
_Отдавались нежданной *волне*. _
_Но по-новому грустно и странно _
_Вечерами молчали *оне*." _
_(1910)_

Но сути это в общем не меняет.



Kolan said:


> Не придирайтесь понапрасну.


Почему "понапрасну"? Я еще раз повторюсь, слова существуют в языке, а не "в офографии".



> Вы читаете через призму собственного предубеждения


А Вы разве не читаете через призму своего?



> , а смысл сказанного заключался в том, что такого слова, записанного по правилам пореформенной орфографии, быть не должно.


Ну как это не должно, если оно есть?? А как те же стихи прикажете читать?



> А то вы, с одной стороны, утверждаете, что до реформы произносилось [они] (и - ударное), и следовательно, не отличалось от мужской формы, а, с другой - тут же приводите написание *оне*, которое и читается соответственно [оне]. Где тут логика?


Простите, во-первых, я не утверждаю, что употреблялось (а не "произносилось"!) только *они*. "Употреблялось" и "произносилось" - это разные вещи. Вы, кажется, хотите приписать мне точку зрения, будто *оне с ятем* читалось как *они*? Нет уж, извините.

Я лишь предполагаю, что к тому времени *оне* уже не употребялось в живой речи (или употребялось очень мало).


----------



## Kolan

Ptak said:


> Но сути это в общем не меняет.


Как раз меняет. Пример подавался на современное, живое употребление, а оказалось, что это стихи 19-го века, поэтому его пришлось дезавуировать. С другой стороны, он, конечно, пополняет собой коллекцию редких рифм на *онѣ* и ценен именно этой сутью, а не той, что вкладывалась в него изначально.





Ptak said:


> Почему "понапрасну"? Я еще раз повторюсь, слова существуют в языке, а не "в офографии".


Согласен, что фраза 





Kolan said:


> В современной русской орфографии такого слова нет. Казус.


допускает двоякое толкование в зависимости от предубеждения читающего. Следует читать "Такого слова, записанного по правилам современной русской орфографии, нет. Казус." 


Ptak said:


> Ну как это не должно, если оно есть?? А как те же стихи прикажете читать?


Вы постепенно начинаете выдвигать мои аргументы, и это хорошо. Действительно, как прикажете читать стихи, если рифма на "*-не*", а не на "*-ни*"?

Вот лишь попробуйте отыскать в дореформенной поэзии рифму со словом  "*они*", недвусмысленно относящимся к субъектам женского грамматического рода только. Тогда станет ясно, что *онѣ* замещалось уже тогда на *они*, как в речи, так и на письме, что  было закреплено реформой, и я возьму свою аргументацию назад.





Ptak said:


> Простите, во-первых, я не утверждаю, что употреблялось (а не "произносилось"!) только *они*. "Употреблялось" и "произносилось" - это разные вещи. Вы, кажется, хотите приписать мне точку зрения, будто *оне с ятем* читалось как *они*? Нет уж, извините.
> 
> Я лишь предполагаю, что к тому времени *оне* уже не употребялось в живой речи (или употребялось очень мало).


----------



## Kolan

Maroseika said:


> Разница в произношении исчезла лет 700 назад.


А вот и нет.

*"Исчезновения ятя из русского произношения и письма*

 В текстах XVII века «ять» иногда смешивается с е в безударном положении, но никогда — под ударением. Безоговорочное сохранение ятя после петровской реформы азбуки 1708 года указывает, что выговор букв «е» и «ѣ» тогда ещё оставался различимым. Современник и ровесник Петра, Фёдор Поликарпов пишет, что ѣ «издает глас» «ье и прочая по своему свойству». Далее он отмечает, что буква была введена для обозначения _«тончайшего от письмя <буквы> е произношения»_ и что она обозначает дифтонг ие:_«тако е последи положено, а i под ним мало отделено и связано сицевым образом: ie»_ Однако уже во второй половине XVIII века Ломоносов отмечает, что «буквы _е_ и _ѣ_ в просторечии едва имеют чувствительную разность, которую в чтении весьма явственно слух разделяет и требует <…> *в е дебелости, в ѣ тонкости*». Веком спустя Грот напрямую констатирует в «Русском правописании» 1885 года: «в их произношении нет ни малейшей разницы». *В некоторых областных диалектах, впрочем, до сих пор сохраняется специфический оттенок звука «е» в подударных слогах, в прошлом писавшихся через «ѣ».*
 Уже Тредьяковский в XVIII веке ратует за упразднение ятя. Сохранилось предание, что поздне́е Николай I обдумывал, не стоит ли выпустить соответствующий указ, но отказался от идеи, когда ему подсказали, что *по ятю различают грамотея от неучи.* Проект реформы орфографии 1911 года, выработанный Императорской Академией наук, был законсервирован высочайшим повелением Николая II."

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ять


----------



## Maroseika

Kolan said:


> А вот и нет.
> *"Исчезновения ятя из русского произношения и письма*
> 
> 
> 
> Боюсь, что ваши источники как раз подтверждают обратное. Ручь там ведут о каких-то трудноуловимых отличиях, что свидетельствует о том, что в действительности эти звуки уже никто не различал, а лишь пытались обосновать странность наличия дублета ять-есте.
> Согласно Зализняку изначально ять обозначал более закрытый звук (или как замечательно выразился Ломоносов - звук тонкий в отличие от дебелого). Но уже в новгородских берестяных грамотах с 13-14 века начинается путаница и смешение этих букв.
Click to expand...


----------



## FYV

Kolan said:


> Сохранилось предание, что поздне́е Николай I обдумывал, не стоит ли выпустить соответствующий указ, но отказался от идеи, когда ему подсказали, что *по ятю различают грамотея от неучи.*


Я думаю, в русской орфографии осталось еще достаточно правил, по которым можно "различить грамотея от неучи", если для кого-то это так важно или по-другому не может.


----------



## Maroseika

Kolan said:


> Действительно, как прикажете читать стихи, если рифма на "*-не*", а не на "*-ни*"?


А как следует читать такие строчки Пушкина:

Хоть, может быть, иная дама 
Толкует Сея и Бентама, 
Но *вообще *их разговор 
Несносный, хоть невинный вздор.

Разумеется, следуте читать "вообще" с лишним слогом и "-не". Какие могут быть сомнения? Но это ведь не означает, что следует отказаться от современного произношения этих слов?



> Вот лишь попробуйте отыскать в дореформенной поэзии рифму со словом "*они*", недвусмысленно относящимся к субъектам женского грамматического рода только. Тогда станет ясно, что *онѣ* замещалось уже тогда на *они*, как в речи, так и на письме, что было закреплено реформой, и я возьму свою аргументацию назад


Да как же это возможно? Ведь писать в таком случае онѣ требовала орфография. Вы предлагает поискать в старых книжках орфографических ошибок?
Как уже несколько раз объясняла Птак, речь не о том как писали, а о том как говорили в живом языке.
Писали злато-блато, и говорили точно так же, декламируя стихи, но не говорили так в обычной жизни. То же и с "оне".
Не будь сейчас способов записывать звук, лет через триста кто-нибудь мог бы с утверждать, что мы произносили [хорошего].

А вот вопрос: как вы полагаете, почему отмена ятя не отменила слова "две" и "обе"?


----------



## Ptak

Kolan said:


> Действительно, как прикажете читать стихи, если рифма на "*-не*", а не на "*-ни*"?


Не вижу никаких проблем. Пишется *оне*, и читается *оне*. Читая стихи, мы это слово употребляем, мы его знаем, нам понятно его значение - следовательно оно есть в языке. А Вы утверждаете, что "такого слова быть не должно". Казус.


----------



## Ptak

Kolan said:


> Но сути это в общем не меняет.
> 
> 
> 
> Как раз меняет. Пример подавался на современное, живое употребление, а оказалось, что это стихи 19-го века, поэтому его пришлось дезавуировать. С другой стороны, он, конечно, пополняет собой коллекцию редких рифм на *онѣ* и ценен именно этой сутью, а не той, что вкладывалась в него изначально.
Click to expand...

Как раз не меняет. Суть в том, что Вы сами привели цитату с *оне* (именно в таком написании), а когда я в своем сообщении, отвечая на Ваше, употребила такое же написание, Вы мне всё яростно "почёркали" и сказали, что не бывает никакого *оне* и что так писать нельзя.


----------

